# Any atv trails in mid-michigan



## Dave200516 (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey guys, I live about 45 min. north of Lansing and 10 min east on M-57. I was just wondering if there were any quad trails near me? I don't know who to get ahold of to ask, so I thought I would throw out the question here.
Hopefully I don't have to travel that far with gas being $2.75 a gallon.
thanks everyone


----------



## Busterboy (Feb 13, 2004)

Check the Michigan DNR website, they have an ORV/ATV trail map listing under the Recreation/Camping section.

There is an extensive trail in Leota, north of you near Clare/Houghton Lake and another one listed near Gladwin. These were taken from the DNR site.

Busterboy


----------



## Reflex (Oct 7, 2004)

IF you are thinking of going to leota don't waste your time at the trail head there is nothing but whoops for 10 miles all blow sand. I just rode the denton trail last weekend and it was great. I started at canoe camp road just north of leota this location provides access to leota and denton trail system. This point is not on the map though as a parking spot. Its hard to describe on her how to get there. Easiest way is to go to harrison get off at the north exit and go north on old 27 until you see a mixed traffic sign on the corner of the dirt road. Turn left on that and take it all the way to the end 1/2 mile and park there. the road sholder is a desinated trail. 

take my word for this I live just north of the ORV park in leota


----------



## skyblaster (Oct 26, 2001)

reflex, have you ever ridden the trail up by mio. myself and some buddies are coming up next weekend. we usually ride denton/leota but are looking for something different. any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Reflex (Oct 7, 2004)

No sorry skyblaster I have never riden those trails. I have heard that they are decient. I don't ride a lot of trails I'm more of a motocross person. Sorry I couldn't be more of a help.
reflex


----------

